# stubborn fat



## garethmcl (Feb 8, 2010)

ive been dieting well and working out well but i still have fatty lower sides(love handles) and lover gut.

Is this a hard area or the last place to loose weight.

ta:thumbup1:


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

yes


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

yes keep dieting and cardio, that fatty areas are the longest to go

for love handles, don't do abs exercises otherwise you will build muscle under the fat layer of skin and it will look terrible


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> don't do abs exercises otherwise you will build muscle under the fat layer of skin and it will look terrible


Sorry, what? :lol:

The first place your body stores fat, which for most of us is the area you mentioned, is always the last place you'll lose it from. What kind of cardio are you doing at the moment Gareth?


----------



## MrEverson (Aug 24, 2010)

Its always the last to go for me.


----------



## garethmcl (Feb 8, 2010)

loads of running, ive noticed my side seem to have swole at my lovehandle area lol..could it be that the torso twists and situps etc are building muscle below the fat as its still fat on the outside and i feel the muscle below it..fooking weird looking.should i up my running to 25minutes a session? never see results as the same thing always happens me sides get slightly larger.


----------



## garethmcl (Feb 8, 2010)

should i be seeing results in weeks or months?


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just hit the cardio mate and reduce the carbs and it will slowly come off.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Talk us through what you're doing mate, exercise routine, cardio, weight etc.

Diet would help too


----------



## garethmcl (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks for the help lads, right here it goes, im probably going to get slated for poor diet but i havnt a clue to be honest.

Diet, breakfast (cereal and tea), banana and apple, lunch(sandwich with chicken breast fillet and salad, rice and fruit), Tea, Dinner(usually chichen with sauce and potatos or rice), or a beef stir fry, apple, TEA and then before bed sometimes (Tea and brown bread toast) so i dont eat much or probably not enough for someone whose 14.5stone.

Workout every 2 days -

20mins run usually around 2miles,

leg extensions 4 x 40kg

leg press 3 x 60kg

Torso twist 4 x 40or50kg

lat pulls 3 x 50kg

pec dec 3 x 40kg

sit ups 3 x 20

bike 15minutes

bench is a ****e 2 x 10 at 50kg (i think thats right isnt the bar 10kg and 2 x 20kg)

then bench 2 x 8 at 50kg

arm pull ins lol (dont know the machine name i hold on both sides arm at full stretch and pull in towards my chest?) 4 x 25kg

Some dumbell work for 10mins

Then swim for 10mins

Then when im not at gym i ride the bike 2miles or go a walk

Thank you


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

as I said above, if i was you i wouldn't do abs exercises just reduce the cabs and do cardio to loose the love handles

if you do abs exercises or (Torso twist specially with weights) you will build muscle under the layer of fat and it will look terrible.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry but that is sh*t advice IMO. Under the same logic you could say.. don't bother lifting weights. You'll build muscle under your fat and will look crap :lol: Reducing carbs I agree with on the other hand.

Gaz do you use a gym or train at home? Routine is very messy, diet is quite bad but could be worse.


----------



## garethmcl (Feb 8, 2010)

ahhh jesus lol..workout at gym i wish id a pool in my house. i dont mind doing a diet that someone recommends but i suppose it would need to be based on my exercise and my current form. i do feel muscle under my fat lower gut and sides so maybe i am doing to heavy a weight and not enuf reps..more cardio it seems then and a better diet! i thought not eating chocolate is a good diet lol..

so should i loose all weight first before weight training and what diet exercise to see results. my work is IT Manager so i dont move much during the day which doesnt help.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

you use weights to build muscle but you train you abs in the kitchen

don't use weights for abs exercises if you have love handles in fact don't train your abs at all


----------



## garethmcl (Feb 8, 2010)

so loose weight before training my abs, no sit ups or nothing?


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

akalatengo said:


> you use weights to build muscle but you train you abs in the kitchen
> 
> don't use weights for abs exercises if you have love handles in fact don't train your abs at all


lmfao! blatent moron.

go give your advise to someone else. you dont know much.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

do your routine without the abs weights

good diet (reduce carbs) lots of protein

and mega cardio


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

najybomb said:


> lmfao! blatent moron.
> 
> go give your advise to someone else. you dont know much.


your advise is so constructive, I'm learning so much from you

and thanks for the insults


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

There are many ways to lose fat and I only have experience with keto diets which aren't for everyone.. but they work very, very well. Give this a read;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/95757-cyclical-ketogenic-diet-true-fat-loss.html

If you don't think that would suit you that's fine, no carbs is quite daunting. You could try carbs at breakfast, pre and post workout and no other carbs apart from green veg for the rest of your meals, so something like this;

Breakfast

eggs/whey

oats/wholemeal toast

Train

Post Workout

whey

cornflour/dextrose/malto. etc

Lunch

chicken/turkey/tuna etc

salad/ green veg (broccoli is my fave)

a healthy oil, evoo, flax etc

Shake or a snack, peanut butter, nuts & an apple won't hurt.

Dinner

steak, beef mince etc

salad/green veg

healthy oil

Before bed, have some peanut butter, some eggs, another shake if you prefer.. maybe some fish oil. Consuming fat's is an important tool in losing body fat mate, don't be scared of it. Ditch the regular tea and start drinking green tea - tastes better when cold, good for fat loss. Drink plenty of water throughout the day, should be doing this anyway really.

As for the routine, I'd go for a push/pull/legs kind of thing and see how you respond;

PULL

Deads 5x5

Row 5x5

Weighted Pull Ups 5x5

Barbell Curl 3x8

PUSH

Bench 5x5

Incline DB Press 5x5

Military Press 5x5

CGBP 3x8

LEGS

Squat 5x5

SLDL 5x5

Lying Leg Curl 3x8

Calf Raise 3x20

Make of that what you will :thumbup1:

As for cardio, look up HIIT.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

your advice is terrible, the only thing people are learning from you is that you dont know what your talking about. you can train abbdominals with weights if you want to, that is in no way going to effect your fat loss! im stunned you think otherwise. and to say itll make him look terrible is just moronic. hell have denser muscle under there and in the long run will look better for it. thats like saying well im on a cutting diet so i shouldnt do deadlift?

lets hope he sees sence and doesnt listen to you eh .


----------



## garethmcl (Feb 8, 2010)

Heineken thank you - if i train after dinner does that change much i usually train at 7pm


----------



## garethmcl (Feb 8, 2010)

what in the diet i gave about has too many carbs, carbs only before and after workout then.


----------



## garethmcl (Feb 8, 2010)

also that workout is it based around my max pull/weight i mentioned i already do?


----------



## garethmcl (Feb 8, 2010)

also my hurricane xs should be here today, i really need to tidy up my diet and work out better using hiit possibly but when i eat no carbs ive very very low energy.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

akalatengo said:


> you use weights to build muscle but you train you abs in the kitchen
> 
> don't use weights for abs exercises if you have love handles in fact don't train your abs at all


Very very bad advice. OP sounds like you have a lot of reading to do mate. I couldn't even begin to start typing out all the stuff you seem to have misconceptions about. Read as many articles on nutrition that you can get your hands on, and download burn the fat, feed the muscle by tom venuto for a good comprehensive understanding of fat loss.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> you use weights to build muscle but you train you abs in the kitchen
> 
> don't use weights for abs exercises if you have love handles in fact don't train your abs at all


Weather nice on your planet mate? I'm due a holiday soon :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

garethmcl said:


> what in the diet i gave about has too many carbs, carbs only before and after workout then.


Bingo mate, before and after.



garethmcl said:


> also that workout is it based around my max pull/weight i mentioned i already do?


Pick a weight you can manage 5x5 with and do that for all sets, increase weight when you hit all reps.



garethmcl said:


> also my hurricane xs should be here today, i really need to tidy up my diet and work out better using hiit possibly but when i eat no carbs ive very very low energy.


I'm not familiar with supps like that so can't comment, but your body will adapt to getting fewer carbs so you may feel lethargic, but after a while this will subside. My energy levels are actually better on low carb / high fat.



AlasTTTair said:


> Very very bad advice. OP sounds like you have a lot of reading to do mate. I couldn't even begin to start typing out all the stuff you seem to have misconceptions about. Read as many articles on nutrition that you can get your hands on, and download burn the fat, feed the muscle by tom venuto for a good comprehensive understanding of fat loss.


Agreed, lots of reading :thumb:


----------



## garethmcl (Feb 8, 2010)

i havnt a clue lol...so more good fats and less carbs, ill google what foods contain what, i maybe should stop the granary roll with chicken etc and go pure meat and veg at lunch.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.calorieking.com/

Good little site!


----------



## garethmcl (Feb 8, 2010)

holy ****, realisation just slapped me in the face there, i done a search for a rice pudding i was about to eat there from ambrosia low fat..calorieking says 26mins jog to burn this pot off..oooohhh my god..what would a snickers bar do to me lol.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

garethmcl said:


> holy ****, realisation just slapped me in the face there, i done a search for a rice pudding i was about to eat there from ambrosia low fat..calorieking says 26mins jog to burn this pot off..oooohhh my god..what would a snickers bar do to me lol.


Rice pudding? Glad to know you're taking it seriously


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Just take up powerlifting and stay slighty chubby... **** dieting and visable abs!


----------



## garethmcl (Feb 8, 2010)

i didnt know it was that fatty lol..it says low fat bare in mind i havnt a clue and openly admitted that but i thought rice pudding was slow burning and good for you


----------



## garethmcl (Feb 8, 2010)

im going to try this diet then based on my evening exercise-

*Breakfast*

shake protein

bran flakes?

Green tea with a little semi skimmed milk

*Lunch*

chicken

salad green

Green Tea

*Pre-Dinner*

something to keep me going until dinner

*Dinner*

steak, beef mince, stir fry with rice etc

salad/green veg

beans

*WORKOUT*

Post workout Protein hurricane xs Shake

Green Tea before bed

2ltrs water a day


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Much better than your previous one mate, try it out and see 

Don't forget your healthy fats!

Green tea needs to be somewhat megadosed to have any real effect on fat loss, I have about 6 cups a day personally.


----------



## garethmcl (Feb 8, 2010)

do me cause i love my tea.im also going to try HIIT hopefully the thirty-thrity technique i can do on the tradmill with low energy if i bring my carb intake down..what are healthy fats, good oils etc? thanks again heineken


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes mate, nuts, oils like extra virgin olive oil, flax/rapeseed oil. Cheese can be used too for some good old saturated fat, just don't go mental with it


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

all bull****,

build muscle, muscle uses energy to function

mix 3 big weight workouts per week with 3 strong cardio sessions,

work legs and back a lot

reduce carbs and include a Yohimbine based fat burner like Lipo 6.

stop being lazy and use the search function, this advice has been given out hundreds of times

(p.s. posted this after reading 1st page only is this has already been mentioned)


----------

